# Uber has quickly paid off the family of the victim that was killed by self driving car



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1H5092


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

sad people are so easily paid off these days :/. would have loved to see some precedent set.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What precedent? There's another Elaine in charge.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

WoW...just WoW....

It was forecast on UP.net...

Just a day or so back...

Curious how many minutes it took...

Before the kids called Uber...

Talk about hitting the lottery...wow...

Guess at least she left her kid something...

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Jackpot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

H


Rakos said:


> WoW...just WoW....
> 
> It was forecast on UP.net...
> 
> ...


Her only daughter and her ex? Estranged ? Husband..

Rapid settlement.



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1H5092


Unbelievable how fast.

Did she even have a funeral yet ?

I dont think the Poor Woman has even been buried yet !

The " family" has run off to the bank !

No news of a funeral.

I hope they at Least give her a proper burial !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

That was a record FAST settlement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That was a record FAST settlement.


Poor woman isnt even buried yet.

The legal issues regarding Robo Cars still need to be resolved.
Arizona had better not drop the ball.

Land mark issues at stake here.
To be swept under the rug ?
Total injustice to Humanity itself !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Poor woman isnt even buried yet.
> 
> The legal issues regarding Robo Cars still need to be resolved.
> Arizona had better not drop the ball.
> ...


The monkey demands...

That the robokillercar be arrested...

"Tried and Fried"....

What if it was a monkey...

They would arrest me...

And throw away the key...

And a machine is somehow better...???

Rakos


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> sad people are so easily paid off these days :/. would have loved to see some precedent set.


This is an Uber win. It won't save their SDC program, but it slows the bleeding.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> The monkey demands...
> 
> That the robokillercar be arrested...
> 
> ...


I really have to take a moment, since I haven't done so before now, and thank you for taking the time to make interesting and funny posts.
I would enjoy the back story on why/how you developed this style.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rakos said:


> WoW...just WoW....
> 
> It was forecast on UP.net...
> 
> ...


Uber probably either gave them the choice of 400k of uber shares, or 700k of free rides. It becomes a million in free rides if they can refer 5 drivers


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I really have to take a moment, since I haven't done so before now, and thank you for taking the time to make interesting and funny posts.
> I would enjoy the back story on why/how you developed this style.


Thank you very much...

It helps a lot...

To think like a simian...

After that the humor bone kicks in...8>)

On this end it seems more like mess tho...

Also...I so enjoy reading the responses...

I laugh so hard it brings me to tears...

Kinda like how I laugh...

When they take more money...

from us drivers...8>O

Or lower the rates for OUR good...

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Basically, I think it is a win-win situation for everyone but the victim.

The victim's family probably needed money for funeral expenses, etc. Quick settlement helps them.

Uber saves money for legal fees. A long drawn out court case could run into hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Basically, I think it is a win-win situation for everyone but the victim.
> 
> The victim's family probably needed money for funeral expenses, etc. Quick settlement helps them.
> 
> Uber saves money for legal fees. A long drawn out court case could run into hundreds of thousands of dollars.


Watch the " Family" let the state bury her.
2/1 odds. Body goes unclaimed in 30 days

I bet uber spent under $200,000.00 including legal paperwork.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Watch the " Family" let the state bury her.
> 2/1 odds. Body goes unclaimed in 30 days
> 
> I bet uber spent under $200,000.00 including legal paperwork.


Now, the saga keeps going with more family members showing up to fight for the victim's rights.


----------

